# Think good thoughts for me--sigmoidoscopy



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Ya'll, Please be thinking good thoughts for me tomorrow around 9:30 am central time. I'm having a sigmoidoscopy which I'm a little worried about--this bout has been so bad, and they're retesting due to blood being an issue. I'm so bloated and uncomfortable, it seems to put pressure on my heart and breathing, and I'm just feeling afraid. Thanks in advance for sending some good vibes my way. Best from Austin, and Peace be with All of You Friends. --Cindy


----------

